# 8 BIT 24BIT PNG und GIF wo sind die Unterschiede?



## katha1001 (22. Februar 2006)

Hi,

kann mir jemand von euch den Unterschied zwischen zwischen 8 Bit und 24 Bit PNG erklähren? 

wieviele Farben sind 8 Bit?
wieviele Farben sind 24 Bit?

Wie unterscheidet sich ein 8Bit PNG von einem 8Bit gif?
Wie unterscheidet sich ein 24Bit PNG von einem 24Bit gif?

Oder weiß jemand, wo ich diesbezüglich Info herbekomme? Habe zwar im Netz gegoogelt, aber soviele unterschiedlich Angaben gefunden, wie es Farben gibt.....

weiß was  jemand von euch besser?


----------



## chmee (22. Februar 2006)

8Bit Farben = 256 aus einer Palette von -im Normalfall- 24Bit (LUT-LookUpTable)
24Bit = 16,7Mio Farben

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portable_Network_Graphics

mfg chmee


----------



## oscarr (22. Februar 2006)

Im Photoshophandbuch wird das sehr gut erklärt. Müsste irgendwo bei den Farbmodi sein. Ich wette das das da auch irgendwo steht das GIF nur 256 Farben unterstützt.

Also einfach mal den klassichen Griff zum Handbuch trauen.


----------



## AKrebs70 (22. Februar 2006)

Und falls das Buch zufällig beim letzten Wohnungsbrand dran glauben musste oder der Hund es gefressen hat, kannste ja noch die Taste [F1] drücken.


----------



## katha1001 (22. Februar 2006)

hier die Zusammenfassung, habe ich es richtig verstanden?

- RGB Bild 24 Bit (3x 8 Bit pro Kanal) 16,7 Mil. Farben
- RGB Bild 8 Bit (wieviel Farben sind das pro Kanal?) sind 256 Farben


Frage:
.... aus den RGB (8 Bit) mit 256 Farben exportiere ich ein gif, dass dann nur noch 64 Farben hat (weil nur noch ein  Kannal)... richtig? Also entsprechen im gif 8 Bit gleich 64 Farben?

... das gleiche gilt fürs PNG, aber wenn ich ein PNG mit halbtransparenzen haben möchte, dann sind das 32 Bit (3x 8 Bit pro Kanal und 1 Alphakanal)


----------



## chmee (25. Februar 2006)

Ein GIF speichert max. 256 Farben aus einer Liste von 16,7 Mio. Da ist nix mit Farben Pro Kanal. Verstanden ? Der User/Das Programm entscheidet, welche Farben in diese Liste aufgenommen werden.
Farbe Nr 1 = 0,0,0
Farbe Nr 2 = 127,12,200
....
Farbe Nr 256 = 255,255,0

GIF und PNG unterschieden sich auch im Kodierungsverfahren, sie sind nur bedingt vergleichbar. Oder: Das Einzige, was gleicht, ist die Möglichkeit, Transparenzen zu kodieren.

Man kann auch keinen MAN-Laster mit einem Golf vergleichen, nur weil beide nen Frontmotor haben.

mfg chmee


----------

